# Unknown Metal



## keithg (Jan 18, 2011)

I have some metal that i was thinking was platinum from looking at a video on youtube,that platinum in hydrogen peroxide start fizz bubbling up.so the metal i have does it ,but when i had it tested with the acid test it was not platinum.I was wondering do anyone know what metal that i might have that fizz bubble up when put in hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you test the density with specific gravity?

Jim


----------



## keithg (Jan 18, 2011)

how to do that i know it is heavy


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 18, 2011)

I think Hoke's book describes how to check specific gravity.
Also these links may help;

http://www.gold-nuggets.org/specific-gravity-test.htm

http://www.casanovasadventures.com/catalog/metaldetector/p10512.htm

http://www.prospectorsparadise.com/html/specific_weight.html

http://clubs.kconline.com/nirrs/specific.htm

http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html

http://www.csgnetwork.com/specificgravmettable.html


Can you post a picture?
Have you tried to melt it?

Jim


----------



## keithg (Jan 18, 2011)

picture of a piece.i have a oxygen-propane torch that would't cut it.the only way i cut it is with my grinder.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like a bracket.I can't see of any purpose for a bracket made of platinum.You should be able to test the specific gravity easily.

Do you have any other info,like what it was used for?Why is it that you think it is platinum other than the weight?

Jim


----------



## keithg (Jan 18, 2011)

it was attached to some labotory equipment


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 18, 2011)

This do not look like hip implant or anything remotely medical 
Why do you think it may be from platinum?


----------



## glondor (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it magnetic. Looks like a fitting off of a sail boat to me. If it is plat, some one has ground a few bucks worth away.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like someone was fabricating a hinge pivot.

Stainless cannot be cut with a torch.

Stainless steel ground with a wheel used on other metals can collect contaminates in it's surface, some of which may be more reactive with peroxide.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 18, 2011)

My rule of thumb is simple... Platinum was always expensive. If somebody manufactures something so big out of platinum it will be properly marked on several places. The same applies to every expensive metal. That worked for me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like stainles steel.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> My rule of thumb is simple... Platinum was always expensive. If somebody manufactures something so big out of platinum it will be properly marked on several places.


Agreed.Even at it's lowest point in recorded history (late 90's)it was still higher than gold.
Uless it was used on a R & D piece it should be marked somewhere......however if it is platinum you should have no problem melting it with oxy/propane.If it is a medical implant piece then it would be titanium,however again,you would have no problem melting that with your torch.I am leaning towards tungsten because of the high melting point,however it is not used as any type of replacement implant.
Can we get a verification of what "lab equipment" this was attached to? And a photo would be nice if you can.


----------



## keithg (Jan 18, 2011)

it is not platinum,don't know what it is .what i do know if i drop it in hydrogen peroxide it start fizzing up bubbles.that why i ask do you know of a metal other than platinum that do that?


----------



## qst42know (Jan 19, 2011)

keithg said:


> it is not platinum,don't know what it is .what i do know if i drop it in hydrogen peroxide it start fizzing up bubbles.that why i ask do you know of a metal other than platinum that do that?



It could be a function of the surface texture of this item.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nucleation

Is it digesting in hydrogen peroxide or just creating bubbles?


----------



## keithg (Jan 19, 2011)

on that link you sent me with the finger in the glass thats how the metal looks, but it fizz up from the metal as a soda in the can thats been shook up.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2011)

keithg said:


> what i do know if i drop it in hydrogen peroxide it start fizzing up bubbles.


That could simply be a result of the peroxide coming in contact with germs on the surface of the metal.
Think in terms of pouring peroxide on a wound,as soon as it hits the infected area it starts fizzing.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 19, 2011)

if you get sparks when you grind it it is probably stainless steel


----------



## Lou (Jan 19, 2011)

There are plenty of large machined platinum things that aren't marked platinum. I've seen platinum bar stock that had been milled (I'll be seeing it again too). Big bulky items are occasionally made out of platinum, but they're exceedingly rare.

If it sparks when it grinds, it's not platinum. If it's not very, very heavy, odds are also against you.

I'd wager it's a stainless steel, probably a 300-series.


Lou


----------



## nickvc (Jan 19, 2011)

Put it in some hydrochloric acid and heat it up, if it reacts it's not platinum and almost certainly stainless steel.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks like a door hinge or latch from an older freezer to me.... :| 
What part of the lab equipment was it attached to? 
Could it be Nickel?


----------



## Jimmi_p (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd take it to the scrap yard and get it XRF'ed. Works out fast and easy that way.


----------



## badran106 (Oct 17, 2013)

nickvc said:


> Put it in some hydrochloric acid and heat it up, if it reacts it's not platinum and almost certainly stainless steel.


hi to all
this test is easy can i do it with 22k acid i got in my box?? i got a white metal too


----------



## blk03001 (Oct 21, 2013)

Did you happen to find out what kind of metal it is yet? I'm just curious.


----------

